# Spousal visa horror show



## Taffynu (8 mo ago)

Details are too long but long story short my spousal visa expired and Durban HA continuously lost documents. 2016 we hired a lawyer and we’re finally granted a Form 20 (like an extension visa) reapply 2021 and rejected on basis that I had no valid visa.
We appealed and explained this is what the “form 20” is - I have received the message after less than a month that decision has been made. I’m trying to prepare myself mentally. Does a quick turn around normally mean good or bad results? Any psychics?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Taffynu said:


> Details are too long but long story short my spousal visa expired and Durban HA continuously lost documents. 2016 we hired a lawyer and we’re finally granted a Form 20 (like an extension visa) reapply 2021 and rejected on basis that I had no valid visa.
> We appealed and explained this is what the “form 20” is - I have received the message after less than a month that decision has been made. I’m trying to prepare myself mentally. Does a quick turn around normally mean good or bad results? Any psychics?


lol dont panic. An appeal can take incredibly short and be positive.


----------

